# How much do i need to know?



## Jadiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Assumg WS were to come totally clean with me....should i just be 'i cheated with mark and jim.' or maybe 'i had sex with mark, made out with jim.' 

Or the whole deal....'i was at quiznos and ran into mark, we talked and flirted, then drove back to his place where we....(proceed to describe every last gory detail).'
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Malaise (Aug 8, 2012)

If you plan to forgive and reconcile you might want to know first what you are forgiving.


I would.


----------



## B1 (Jun 14, 2012)

for me I wanted details, the down and dirty details
I asked for them and my wife gave them until I said that's enough.

It's a mixed bag, in some cases you realize your imagination ran wild and in other cases the reality was worse. It's something you are going to have to figure out.

Everyone is different. but I think you need at least some details to know what your up against.

Good luck and sorry you are here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SadandAngry (Aug 24, 2012)

It depends. You are going to get mind movies to go along with the details. Will you get worse movies making it up on your own?


----------



## countrybumpkin (Nov 8, 2012)

To some, details are very important. To others, they are repulsive. You just have to know what type of partner you have. Personally, I would want to know everything.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

If it were me, I would need to know every last little detail right down to how many strokes it took for him to orgasm every time they were together. It's only then will you know if you can forgive.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Malaise said:


> If you plan to forgive and reconcile you might want to know first what you are forgiving.


I agree with this because I remember seeing a couple of posters here who did this without all the facts and then have it come and hit them like a ton of bricks years later.


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

If your WS is trickle truthing, then push for every little detail. Going to hurt like hell though. At the least, WS will know the value of being honest, humble about having cheated.....

If your WS is forthcoming, you know this. Maybe you can stop in the mid course.

Sorry you are here.


----------

